# Maria Guerrero Corona Cigar Review - maria mess



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is bad on so many levels I don't know where to start. All were plugged up, the wrapper peeled off, the taste was horrible. The entire bo...

Read the full review here: Maria Guerrero Corona Cigar Review - maria mess


----------

